# Luck



## timetoleave (Aug 24, 2016)

So my car died a tragic death. Figured that was the end of my rubber tramping. Bought a scratcher on impulse and won 2K. So back on the road soon if I can find something for around 1300. The road gods are good.


----------



## Guy Chouinard (Aug 24, 2016)

timetoleave said:


> So my car died a tragic death. Figured that was the end of my rubber tramping. Bought a scratcher on impulse and won 2K. So back on the road soon if I can find something for around 1300. The road gods are good.



Awesome. Have any luck left over? I could use some  My vehicle is Phucked. But seriously, that is just frickin' great. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Aug 24, 2016)

Very lucky indeed


----------

